# Resident Evil 5 Demo



## tommers (Jan 27, 2009)

Anybody downloaded it?

What do you think?

I'm not sure about it at the moment, the partner thing is a bit odd...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it an FPS involving mass zombie killing, or some stupid ass puzzle stuff?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 27, 2009)

It has potential....

Loved 4 and I reckon this will come into it's own 2 player, whether locally or via Live.

The only - minor - thing that I really hated were the gun sound effects.

The handgun in particular just sort of goes _splaft_ instead of BANG and when the bullets hit a target it makes a really loud, incongruous _flecth_ sound rather than a low, meaty "thud".



It is shit and I hope they are place-holder FX for the demo and will be replaced in the final version...


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> It has potential....
> 
> Loved 4 and I reckon this will come into it's own 2 player, whether locally or via Live.



yeah, it's obviously been designed with online in mind.  Makes the single player a bit weird though..

fancy a go later?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> fancy a go later?



yes, with the provisos that:

1) I am 4 hours ahead of you, so will likely be heading to bed during the week by the time you are ready to play (assuming you are out during the day!) and
2) The latency between us might be prohibitive to a lag-free gaming experience.

Still - if we are online at the same time, drop me an invite!


----------



## fogbat (Jan 27, 2009)

Is this the bad racism one?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes. Teh blacks are evil.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2009)

Playing this now, it looks very nice, but it's still a Resi game...


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Played this last night, it's ace.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2009)

If you like Resi games you'll love it I reckon, me I found it boring as usual...


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If you like Resi games you'll love it I reckon, me I found it boring as usual...



We already established that you're weird in the Resi 4 thread.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> We already established that you're weird in the Resi 4 thread.






Just because it's popular don't make it good.


----------



## tommers (Feb 3, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Just because it's popular don't make it good.



True.

But being good does make it good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2009)

tommers said:


> True.
> 
> But being good does make it good.



Popular *opinion* doesn't mean good. The Nazis where pretty popular.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 4, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Popular *opinion* doesn't mean good. The Nazis where pretty popular.



You're still wrong, you weirdo


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Popular *opinion* doesn't mean good. The Nazis where pretty popular.



True.

But they weren't intrinsically good, like what Resi 4 is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2009)

Never a better example of group delusion there has been!


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2009)

"What are you buying?"

"What are you selling?"

"Huhuhuhuh"


----------

